# "Telephone" game



## Ble_PE (Jul 5, 2011)

Stumbled across this website and I thought it was pretty funny. Did anyone else play the game as a kid where you started with a phrase and whispered it to another person around the room until it came back to you? You'd always end up with something completely different. This is the same concept, but this website translates the phrase using Google translator into 20 different languages and then back to English. This was my submission:

Start: Looking at her butt out of the corner of your eye.

End: Please see the game behind the eyes.


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 5, 2011)

Explains a lot, really.

Original: "Turning vanes shall be provided in all rectangular elbows."

End: "The blade has a rectangular swivel elbow."

Original: "Airflows shall be balanced as indicated on the drawings by a certified testing and balancing contractor. A balance report shall be submitted for approval."

End: "Check and balance of air, as compensation for professional designers. The rest must be approved them."

Original: "All work shall be confined within easements and/or construction limits as shown on the plans."

End: "Plan to combat diseases and / or lower limit for peace improve."

Original: "All elevations, dimensions, and lengths shown are approximate only and should be verified in the field by the contractor."

End: "Every nail and to estimate the size and duration and should be monitored for implementation."

Original: "Upon completion of the project, the contractor shall submit as-built drawings to the engineer."

End: "Based on technical drawings - the contract is completed."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm teaching myself rudimentary Icelandic this summer. Hopefully I can give my own terrible translations in a couple months!


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2011)

jmbeck said:


> Original: "Upon completion of the project, the contractor shall submit as-built drawings to the engineer."End: "Based on technical drawings - the contract is completed."



I think that's what our designers use to suggest they've completed scope of work!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 5, 2011)

Start: I am legion.

End: Although the Church.

Start: They were all in love with dying, they were doing it in Texas.

End: Everyone loved them died in Texas.

Start: I live my life a quarter mile at a time.

End: I am 1 / 4 mile time to live.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 5, 2011)

Start: Purple monkey dishwasher.

End: Purple peacocks dishwasher.

Purple didn't seem to translate in a few languages, and Monkey was around at least through 4 steps from the end.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 5, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Start: * Purple monkey dishwasher*.


I now know that I have made at least one contribution to this board.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 5, 2011)

Which way does the crow fly?

Is it true?


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 5, 2011)

Start: They were all in love with dying, they were doing it in Texas.

End: Texas fall in love with the death of anyone.

I wonder how screwed up the English translation of the Bible is?

I also wonder if management takes everything told to them, and run it through this translation tool? (which turned out to be = Administration and ask them who is still with the movie or not.)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 5, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Start: * Purple monkey dishwasher*.
> ...


Not to burst your bubble, but I heard that when I was in Boy Scouts...about 25 years ago.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2011)

That was even a line on the Simpsons once.

Start: "These domestic nuclear plants will come in under budget, and are a sure-fire success"

End: "Nuclear power plants in Malaysia, government revenue and real success."

Start: "I can weld anything from a broken heart to the crack of dawn"

End: "I have a source of money is a problem."

Start: "When there's something strange, in the neighborhood, who you gonna call? Ghostbusters!"

End: "Please contact us if any of you unexpectedly. Ghostbusters!"


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2011)

Heh!

Start: "You may not have realized this, but we actually have buttocks where our heads should be."

End: "You can see, but you have to go further."


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 6, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


LA LA LA!!! I can't hear you. LA LA LA LA LA LA!!!


----------

